# Which sonar?



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I currently have a Lowrance HDS gen 1. Thinking it might be time for an upgrade…
I fish Erie primarily trolling for eyes about 70% of the time. Occasionally I cast for eyes and fish for bass. Usually fish twice a week, weather permitting. Only fish inland during the fall/ winter.

So my question is, do I need to drop a gazillion $$$ for another HDS or would I be satisfied with a lesser unit after running an HDS for ever?
Love to hear your thoughts,
Al


----------



## man164 (Sep 21, 2014)

I would try to find a Carbon unit on sale at Bass Pro, Cabelas, Russell Marine…..

they had 9” for $799 and 12” for $1499. Not sure if they are still available…..


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Elite FS


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Cabelas still has some available. I run 2 of them, awesome units.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I've had a Hbird running for 10 years now but the SI has been reading on one side only last couple years. 

So this year I got a used Garmin with sidescan. I'm loving it even on a 7 inch screen.

Rickerd


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Do you have plans to link multiple units together, or only run one? What size is your current HDS? What transducer do you have, and what is the connector? 

Do you care about it being a touch screen?

I would watch for a sale on a higher end Elite or a newer HDS/HDS Carbon unit. I don't want to start a brand war, but I've got an HDS Carbon 7 I use ice fishing, on the kayak, and on the boat. Love it. Buddy has a Hbird Helix 10 G4n and Helix 7 G3 on his boat, and the user interface is terrible in comparison to the Lowrance. 

I don't have any experience with any newer Garmin units.


----------

